
Box Said to Delay IPO Until 2015 Amid Market Volatility - prostoalex
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-10-01/box-said-to-delay-ipo-until-2015-amid-market-volatility.html
======
jgalt212
Right now pricing for cloud services seems like a race to the bottom. Peter
Thiel would not approve.

For Box to succeed, they need to do at least one of the follow (which I don't
think they demonstrated yet to satisfaction marketplace).

1\. generate real customer lock-in so they can overcome the race to bottom for
pricing of cloud services. Amazon had to do this in the first bubble vs
Buy.com et al 2\. see if there some feature to their product that can generate
network effects. The ease of use and word of moth of Dropbox has done this for
them somewhat in the consumer market. 3\. build a consulting + storage
services business. Storage services can be the loss leader, and helping
companies make sense of all their data can be their high margin biz that has
lock-in and is defensible.

